
Geometric shapes that have evolved to walk - nreece
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7989532956224708331
======
fdkz
Karl Sims - evolved virtual creatures (1994)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXzcPNsqGA>

End-over-end Worm - Evolved Virtual Creature
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qOBi2tAnI&fmt=18](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qOBi2tAnI&fmt=18)

------
gertburger
We studied these in one of my under-grad AI classes a few years back.

Emergent behavior is always fun in practice.

